
(Re)writing Reddit in Lisp in 20 minutes and 100 lines (Video) - mattjaynes
http://homepage.mac.com/svc/LispMovies/index.html
======
jkush
Very interesting but a bit misleading. Where's the recommended feature? Where
are the comments?

If I know anything, it's that the devil is in the details. Building something
that simple doesn't take much code at all but I'm willing to bet that the
misssing features would add quite a bit more code.

------
mojuba
I can probably write a similar site in any dynamic (dynamic enough) language
in 100 to 200 lines. It's the mentality, not the language... although the
language you use may form your mentality, too, of course.

~~~
ido
Then can you please do something like that for a scheme dialect?

~~~
shiro
Here it is: <http://practical-scheme.net/wiliki/wiliki.cgi/Kahua:Reddit-
modoki>

~~~
ido
thanks a lot! i will take a look.

Would have been nice though if Kahua would have had a larger portion of its
docs in English...

------
gibsonf1
It looks like kpax uses the html macro from Allegroserve, which is a good
thing. Does kpax support sessions?

